# Facebool und Twitter an einer Stelle



## Alaska1966 (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe mal eine Frage. Kennt jemand ein JavaScript das man Facebook und Twitter an eine stelle hin bekommt also praktisch das man nur auf drauf klickt und es wechselt von facebook   auf twitter ich habe das bei der ********** Seite gesehen. Die Wechsel zwischen  Facebook und Info. Wenn ich mir den Quelltext anschaue ist da nur ein Frame für eine neue Seite.
Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß Peter


----------



## krgewb (24. Feb 2017)

Scheint, als dürfte man das nicht. Ich habe dir ein Beispiel gemacht.
Da sind:

Facebook

Twitter

Uni Ulm
Nur das unterste funktioniert.


----------

